

Majority of Digital Media Consumption Now Takes Place in Mobile Apps - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/21/majority-of-digital-media-consumption-now-takes-place-in-mobile-apps/

======
JoeAltmaier
But - mobile bandwidth is so small! I can believe the number of events may be
larger in mobile, but on my wired desktop I can consume scores of megabytes in
seconds. 'Digital media consumption' sounds like bytes not views.

~~~
erichocean
I have the same bandwidth on my mobile device the vast majority of the time:
wi-fi at home.

Home is also the primary place I consume digital content on my mobile device.

I doubt I'm alone in this.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
So most mobile web access is while at home? I guess that makes sense.

